
Show HN: Corbie – Random lessons on general knowledge delivered via email daily - gohighbrow
http://www.thecorbie.com/
======
gohighbrow
Hi there, thanks for checking out our new product, Corbie. We've been building
it for the past couple months, and we're excited to share it with the world.

Corbie was created out of a need and desire for personal growth, and for
valuable and convenient learning. We always believed being a lifelong learner
was important. Yet, perhaps you’ve also found that until know it’s hard to
know where to start, stay consistent, and learn in a fun and effective way.

Corbie is designed to solve all of this.

It helps you get smarter with 5-minute emails teaching you about arts,
history, and science each morning. The lessons are random, so you may learn
about almost everything. We think that it’s the ideal way for busy people to
master being lifelong learners!

We'd love for you to try Corbie out and let us know what you think.

